# Lost Boys: The Tribe



## Dr Morbius

Just saw this tonight..Pretty good, although not quite as good as the original, still a decent vampire flick. Corey Feldman returns to the franchise as Edgar Frog, only this time he's older (of course) and is a Vampire slayer. The story doesn't really revolve around him so I'm not giving anything away, He talks in an uncharacteristically gruff gravelly voice that annoyed me. Other than that it's a good watch for Lost Boys fans, although I'm sure there will be those that disagree. I'm an easy sell for Horror movies in general and easy to please because I like the Genre so much, so if anyone disagrees with me I wouldn't be at all surprised.


----------



## frstvamp1r

Ya know I had completely forgotten about that movie... I saw the trailer at the beginning of the "I Am Legend" dvd and was like woo-hoo...I think I will add that next on my NetFlix


----------



## grim reaper

i watched this las night and thought it was great not as good as the first but still bloody enough for me


----------



## Sinister

> Other than that it's a good watch for Lost Boys fans, although I'm sure there will be those that disagree. I'm an easy sell for Horror movies in general and easy to please because I like the Genre so much, so if anyone disagrees with me I wouldn't be at all surprised.


And you shouldn't be surprised, Doc. I'm pretty sure you are referring to JT and myself, and that's cool. I usually don't speak for the illustrious Mr. Thunder, but I feel that I can here. He and I have a VAST knowledge of the genre as a whole, and while we support any initiative to keep it alive, we won't hold back when we think a film is a horrid piece of trash. Just because it's labeled Horror, doesn't mean it's going to catch a break if it's a total waste. I think we're totally fair in our assessment of said flicks. I'm almost fairly certain if I read the premise of something without having seen it first, I can more or less tell you if it's worth watching or not and be dead on the money either way.

I'm not trying to bust your balls or anyone else's here, Doc, when I question since my departure from HF some time back, the lack of posting by you and anyone else in this section, if you like the genre so much. Zombie-F has noticed it too, obviously, since there hasn't been a Mod over this particular part of the board since I lost the position. One of the most puzzling things that bothered me even when I was a regular poster, was how so many people could profess their LOVE for Halloween, yet know sweet **** all when it comes to a genre that basically offers it year round, and in various forms. If you have an answer for me, or anyone else has for that matter of fact, please hit me up. Because I'm sure as hell missing something somewhere. 

As for *Lost Boys 2: The Tribe*, I haven't seen it yet, and don't know when I'm going to get around to it. I think the first film was a stand alone piece and believe it has somehow been lessened by a sequel.


----------



## Sinister

Wow. Somebody call Dr. Loomis! One of the patients has escaped and headed back to Haddonfield.


----------



## Sinister

Interesting...it would seem that the post between my first two in this thread is missing...:ninja:


----------



## HalloweenZombie

I'm looking forward to this one.


----------



## AngelEye

I haven't seen this movie yet because I can't believe it would be any good. I loved the first one and I think it's a cheesy attemp to bring its glory back by using the next generation relatives of the original cast (and as we know.. some OF the original cast). 

BUT... I may entertain it because of the small hope that it might just not suck as bad I as I think. Thanks everyone! I will be checking this one out.


----------



## Dr Morbius

If you go in while comparing it to the original you will be dissapointed. It lacks the charm of the original, however if you watch it not expecting anything it stands alone as an OK Vampire flick. It really isn't a bad movie, but it doesn't really follow any specific storyline from the original. It just has a similar theme, meaning a bunch of young guys are vampires and recruit another guy who turns against them. Some (Ok, ALL) of the scenes with Feldman in it are hokey,but I still liked it, it entertained me.


----------



## RAXL

Only one Corey in this one?


----------



## AzKittie74

Well I use to know EVERY word to the 1st one! haha I love that movie! the tribe however I can take or leave, it was ok. seemed more like a made for t.v movie IMO but I didn't hate it. haha


----------



## kciaccio

The only thing good about the tribe was it gave me the idea on how to finish the tops of my new columns I built by having the tops of my columns light up red like the entrance in the opening scene of the movie.


----------



## edwood saucer

Interestingly enough - I heard, somewhere, there seems to be a blip on the industry radar to do a third based on the Frogg Bros.

Maybe I saw it on Bloody Disgusting?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You did Ed. There are discussions for a third one............


----------



## edwood saucer

Saw the Tribe last night and will watch it while I work today... (iTunes Rental)

Speaking for myself - and being a big fan of the first movie, I really got a kick out of this one. Thought it was a fun movie - and thought it was a fun vehicle for Corey Feldman. If it lacked anything - there was really no creepy factor. I thought the first movie nailed creepy factor from the point the couple were "airlifted" out of their car.

This was a fun movie - too much unnecessary language - but hey - I'm getting old. Great to hear from you JT.


----------



## scream1973

I think as a "standalone" movie it was good.. However held in the context of being a sequel to the Lost Boys it didnt really tie well to the first.. and lost something ..

If it was simply the "tribe" vs Lost Boys the Tribe it would have been better.


----------

